# Just a box



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well some more pipe and a box or two .
And this is my office everything i need refrigerator & microwave laptop .


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

nice runs piperunner, nice workmanship!!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks good Phil. :thumbsup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well here's the emergency switchgear finally set in the yard genset's coming next . Someone asked about what stubs looked like inside the gear bottom so here it is bro. Tight pipe they barely fit inside each section !:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well here's the emergency switchgear finally set in the yard genset's coming next . Someone asked about what stubs looked like inside the gear bottom so here it is bro. Tight pipe they barely fit inside each section !:laughing:


Nice Job.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Holly f! Beautiful work as always pipe runner! As i previously mentioned NO one on this site can post size of job with 4" concentric bent runs in addition to gear pics that would compare equally.
Now come on and post a pic/video of your new greenlee UT-10 puller set up with mobile versa boom


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't believe the stacked rows of pipe look and line up in the first pic!!


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

And four rows deep in the second pic! Untouchable pics here buddy!


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Taking the time to plan a good layout before starting yields a much cleaner, faster and more efficient install. This is a real example of this theory. Nice job!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe if you took your time and planned things out a little better, you wouldn't need to use so many pipes. :shifty:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

[QUOTE Just a box ...piperunner][/QUOTE]

You pompous, arrogant, piperunning bastard.....Nice job!:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

3xdad said:


> You pompous, arrogant, piperunning bastard.....Nice job!:thumbup:


Damn it ........ it is a nice job. :laughing:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

It's nice work, but that box looks undersized to me.:whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Phil can't take credit for it all...I'm sure his crew did 95% of the work.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Either way still amazing and awesome!!


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone can run pipes! .....when you.do some actual electrical work post some pics...
Jk. Looks good


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

NacBooster29 said:


> Anyone can run pipes! .....when you.do some actual electrical work post some pics...
> Jk. Looks good


Yeah anyone can run pipes, lol!!
Post pics here that come close to that four rows deep concentic bent! Does not exist on this site, other than what pipe runner posts.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry i notice your "JK" there


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

123electric said:


> Yeah anyone can run pipes, lol!! Post pics here that come close to that four rows deep concentic bent! Does not exist on this site, other than what pipe runner posts.


Oh buckwheat.


----------



## Duece McCracken (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow, that is an incredible amount of power distribution!

What is this all for?

I spent a good chunk of time a couple of years back on a new out of the ground hospital, and i have a feeling that your project has probably twice the amount of runs we had. Mind boggling, now that's a job to teach an apprentice pipe bending on, lol.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's some big theatre/opera house type of place in Orlando.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Why not cable tray?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well there is some cable tray & some feeder bus in a few months will post it just for you sparky.
Here's one tight room on the second floor emergency room.

When we get done with the normal conduits and emergency stuff theres no space in the ceiling to hang a fixture or any fire alarm devices in this room . LOL


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Do you use a Greenlee CT881 bender for that?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well there is some cable tray & some feeder bus in a few months will post it just for you sparky.
> Here's one tight room on the second floor emergency room.
> 
> When we get done with the normal conduits and emergency stuff theres no space in the ceiling to hang a fixture or any fire alarm devices in this room . LOL


You aren't done with that little job yet?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

walkerj said:


> You aren't done with that little job yet?


Well were just getin done with the temp lighting so we can see better LOL.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well there is some cable tray & some feeder bus in a few months will post it just for you sparky.
> Here's one tight room on the second floor emergency room.
> 
> When we get done with the normal conduits and emergency stuff theres no space in the ceiling to hang a fixture or any fire alarm devices in this room . LOL


Pipe Runner! Just breath taking!!!!!!!!!!
I will say it again. There is NO one here that can top that work or photos here. You open up a can of whoop ass to everyone on this web site! Hands down amazing work. Artist with 881CT and concentric bending!!!!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MTW said:


> Do you use a Greenlee CT881 bender for that?


Well?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

MTW said:


> Well?


Yes they have several 881CT on there cite! Follow along and read his posts, you will learn he is no joke.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

123electric said:


> Pipe Runner! Just breath taking!!!!!!!!!!
> I will say it again. There is NO one here that can top that work or photos here. You open up a can of whoop ass to everyone on this web site! Hands down amazing work. Artist with 881CT and concentric bending!!!!


 I can't even tell if this is sarcastic or not. :lol:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Big John said:


> I can't even tell if this is sarcastic or not. :lol:


i think " not " . "123 " has a man crush on " piperunner " , I think ?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Big John said:


> I can't even tell if this is sarcastic or not. :lol:


Definitely not sarcastic! Pipe runners work is untouchable.
With today's age with all the cable tray and mc out there.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> i think " not " . "123 " has a man crush on " piperunner " , I think ?


Lol, yeah maybe a little


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

You don't see many guys out there spending time with concentric bent 4" out there. Everything is store bought 90 and 45 with couplings


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Haha good lord.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

123electric said:


> You don't see many guys out there spending time with concentric bent 4" out there. Everything is store bought 90 and 45 with couplings



I don't see any concentric bending in those pics - just regular 90's that have been cut back so the couplings line up.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

123electric said:


> You don't see many guys out there spending time with concentric bent 4" out there. Everything is store bought 90 and 45 with couplings


You must not get out much. Do you even know what a concentric bend is?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

:laughing:


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you even know what an 881 is??

Or how about a 881CT?

Can you tell me the difference between the two?

You question my comment on concentric bending?

How about you flip back a page and see who complemented on there stunning work in the beginning. 

I simply comment on the quality. For the most part I only sit back and read here. The back and forth bs here like this is what keeps me from posting here. I generally only comment on his quality because he is the only one his posts pics worthy of commenting on..


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I have two imaginary cats named snickers and binxy. I'm not even an electrician.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

MTW said:


> I don't see any concentric bending in those pics - just regular 90's that have been cut back so the couplings line up.


Look closer at some of the pics in the first few pages. He has multiple post on this same project here as well. Almost looks like segment bending there too.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

123electric said:


> Look closer at some of the pics in the first few pages. He has multiple post on this same project here as well. Almost looks like segment bending there too.


I'm still not seeing any concentric bends...just plain bends on a CT881.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Just teasing my knowledge on concentric bends. Isn't it 1.57 x inside radius divided by number of shots? No uglies book. Just guessing...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

123electric said:


> Look closer at some of the pics in the first few pages. He has multiple post on this same project here as well. Almost looks like segment bending there too.


You got something on your upper lip bro. It looks kinda like vanilla ice cream...


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Just AWESOME!

you and the boyz are real craftsman :thumbup:


----------



## AcaciaStrain (Feb 28, 2010)

How I'd like to go to EMT again...I'm fortunate for the skill sets I've learned with ridged, but the idea of doing something like this and not getting full of cutting oil makes me envious


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree it looks good, but, I don't think any industrial journeyman electrician wouldn't be able to duplicate this install. If you have the right tools and direction, why wouldn't it look like that?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

But it's commercial and in lowly Florida.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> I agree it looks good, but, I don't think any industrial journeyman electrician wouldn't be able to duplicate this install. If you have the right tools and direction, why wouldn't it look like that?


I don't know about that one.. :001_huh::001_huh:

Just because a guy is Union trained doesn't mean he could duplicate that job....

I have not been around those types of jobs.. but that is a work of art to get everything to fix so perfectly...

If you have pics of other jobs that are in the same league as his.. please post them.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Unbelievable! 

It just boggles the mind what man can do with a tape measure and some thinking.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

B4T said:


> I don't know about that one.. :001_huh::001_huh: Just because a guy is Union trained doesn't mean he could duplicate that job.... I have not been around those types of jobs.. but that is a work of art to get everything to fix so perfectly... If you have pics of other jobs that are in the same league as his.. please post them.. :thumbsup:


He didn't say anything about being union trained. I think what's he's saying is that a typical jw industrial construction electrician does this type of work regularly. It's very impressive work but should be typical for crews that specialize in it


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

B4T said:


> I don't know about that one.. :001_huh::001_huh:
> 
> Just because a guy is Union trained doesn't mean he could duplicate that job....
> 
> ...


I think his point is that there are hundreds, if not thousands, of big EC's that do this kind or work every day all over the country. It may be a huge and unique project but running lots of EMT certainly isn't unique.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I learned how to use a CT881 in a few hours on one job and I never even saw one in person in my life prior to using one. It really isn't that hard to master bending large EMT once you know a few basic rules and formulas.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> He didn't say anything about being union trained. I think what's he's saying is that a typical jw industrial construction electrician does this type of work regularly. It's very impressive work but should be typical for crews that specialize in it


FWIW I agree.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

MTW said:


> I learned how to use a CT881 in a few hours on one job and I never even saw one in person in my life prior to using one. It really isn't that hard to master bending large EMT once you know a few basic rules and formulas.




Well MTW your posts crack me up .

Yes you are correct the conduit shown in the photos are not bent any special way but what your missing is we just dont bend pipe and come down and cut it off like you do .

We bend it to fit once no climbing up and down we bend it just like rigid conduit what formulas my guys dont use them . 

Formulas we dont have time to calculate thats a waste of time there not correct anyway so why use them ?

We use pencil and straight edge and a tape ruler two levels and two angle finders thats it bro .


We have a way of bending which works fine for us and much faster more accurate then book formulas but you have to know how . And it doesnt happen in one day you must be dreaming .

Personally if you dont bend conduit everyday you dont know how to bend conduit you just think you do .

I get this all the time and just laugh i can bend pipe ya right .

Every bender is different by degrees so if you walk up to a bender and start making a pile of 90 's good luck or offsets you maybe be close but your not going to do what my crew does . 

We cant be off by 1/4 of a inch or it all comes down due to other trades above and below us space is planned tight .

If my guys cut it off to fit ill run them off non productive waste of time .

Yes there is plenty of contractors out there some do the same work we do and the number is around 150 big big contractors in the US.

But its getting to be wire pulling time now were getting set up with the UT-10 tugger now MTW do i need any formulas to use it or can we just put the rope on and let it break . 

Ill just look at it monday and figure it out gotta be simple yaa . 

Since i have never pulled wire before because we just run conduit every day iam a little scared to use the tugger but it must be easy everyone else can are there any formulas to pull wire can i get a app on my apple ipad . LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Piperunner Interesting and truthful comment about formulas. I have several books on conduit bending that I have collected through the years. Most are full of formulas that only Einstein could work and like you say most of them don't work anyway. From what I have scene with both signatured and non-signatuerd craftsmen if it is complicated bend it with enough pipe on either side of the bend so you can cut t to fit.

I will say that there are guys that just have a knack for conduit, or large conduit. just like there are guys that have a knack for controls and other guys that have a knack for fire alarm. 

The best crews are the ones that are good general electricians an each man has a specialty and are willing to work with the specialists to get the job done.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well MTW your posts crack me up .
> 
> Yes you are correct the conduit shown in the photos are not bent any special way but what your missing is we just dont bend pipe and come down and cut it off like you do .
> 
> ...


Wow, just wow. I can't believe a grown adult actually typed that.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well MTW your posts crack me up .
> 
> Yes you are correct the conduit shown in the photos are not bent any special way but what your missing is we just dont bend pipe and come down and cut it off like you do .
> 
> ...


So if all you do is bend pipe can you call yourself an electrician?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Piperunner,

I wasn't aware of your clairvoyant powers to see the day I learned to use a table bender in a few hours. :laughing: I'm sorry that I took the mystique out of bending pipe for you. But I really did learn to bend large pipe in a few hours and was making complex bends within a few days. You can ramble on with your gibberish about how awesome and amazing and challenging it is to bend pipe, but it's just electrical work that any journeyman with half a brain can do.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Well MTW your posts crack me up .
> 
> Yes you are correct the conduit shown in the photos are not bent any special way but what your missing is we just dont bend pipe and come down and cut it off like you do .
> 
> ...


Do you even math bro? It ain't magic fairy dust that makes your benders work, it's math. 

Formulas are math, in case you didn't know. MTW isn't talking about that stuff you get in the baby section of the grocery store to inflate your ego.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think piperunner is doing his boss a huge disservice by running conduit instead on MC. Haxs probably would have finished that job a week ago. Piperunner if you haven't read this forum before I need to tell you that nobody cares about workmanship anymore.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Piperunner if you haven't read this forum before I need to tell you that nobody cares about workmanship anymore.


That is what is so great about forums, people post total fabrications like they are facts. :laughing:

No one has said they don't like Pipes work, hell most of us have thanked him and commented on many of his pictures.

The crap he gets is for his _'This is rocket science and no mere mortals can do it'_ 'tude. 

Any of us that had worked those jobs a few years could do the same thing.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I think piperunner is doing his boss a huge disservice by running conduit instead on MC. Haxs probably would have finished that job a week ago. Piperunner if you haven't read this forum before I need to tell you that nobody cares about workmanship anymore.


You are completely right. Screw trying to use materials that save labor and material costs, are perfectly code legal, and function for as long as conduit. Let's just run RMC and EMT everywhere on the surface so other electricians can say "Hey, that looks good." God forbid you use methods that make you able to bid more competitively. That's just stupid.

Plus, where he is running 2" EMT and stuff, there really isn't going to be a good MC substitute anyway, but where does logic and common sense enter into things anyway?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

He doesn't use any fancy formulas when he bends PVC either. Calm down bro, it does look good, buts its not rocket science


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha BBQ, I had just posted and then I went back and saw your comment about rocket science.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Do you even math bro? It ain't magic fairy dust that makes your benders work, it's math.
> 
> Formulas are math, in case you didn't know. MTW isn't talking about that stuff you get in the baby section of the grocery store to inflate your ego.


Yeah, really challenging, calculus level stuff like: offset depth X multiplier = distance between bends.

Or how about this brain buster: 90 stub = length of stub minus take up. 

:jester:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MTW said:


> Yeah, really challenging, calculus level stuff like: offset depth X multiplier = distance between bends. Or how about this brain buster: 90 stub = length of stub minus take up. :jester:


Like I've told every apprentice I've worked with- knowing how to find and take precise measurements is the most important step, and the actual bending is the easiest


----------



## Duece McCracken (Sep 18, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Like I've told every apprentice I've worked with- knowing how to find and take precise measurements is the most important step, and the actual bending is the easiest


I agree that taking proper measurements is important, but I believe when bending larger conduits the first thing you should always do is measure out and bend a 90, learn your bender. Somehow the rag tag beat to crap greenlee 1818 chicago on my job is close to 6 inches off, plus the ratchet mechanism is wacked. its held together with mediocre intentions and bits of string. It's currently my bitch, after fixing some of its issues and learning it true.

Learning what math adjustments are necessary and how screwed the POS the shop just sent you is my first and most important step.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Duece are you related to Phil?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Duece McCracken said:


> I agree that taking proper measurements is important, but I believe when bending larger conduits the first thing you should always do is measure out and bend a 90, learn your bender. Somehow the rag tag beat to crap greenlee 1818 chicago on my job is close to 6 inches off, plus the ratchet mechanism is wacked. its held together with mediocre intentions and bits of string. It's currently my bitch, after fixing some of its issues and learning it true. Learning what math adjustments are necessary and how screwed the POS the shop just sent you is my first and most important step.


I know what you mean. After spending a few hours with our 1818 I loved it. Figure out the little quirks to your benders and you'll put it on the nuts every time


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> You are completely right. Screw trying to use materials that save labor and material costs, are perfectly code legal, and function for as long as conduit. Let's just run RMC and EMT everywhere on the surface so other electricians can say "Hey, that looks good." God forbid you use methods that make you able to bid more competitively. That's just stupid.
> 
> Plus, where he is running 2" EMT and stuff, there really isn't going to be a good MC substitute anyway, but where does logic and common sense enter into things anyway?


Sometimes, you have to bid what the customer wants.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> Sometimes, you have to bid what the customer wants.


And then run MC when you get the job


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> And then run MC when you get the job


Only if they say yes, but I only work industrial


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> Only if they say yes, but I only work industrial


I was just being sarcastic


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

piperunner said:


> Personally if you dont bend conduit everyday you dont know how to bend conduit you just think you do .
> 
> I get this all the time and just laugh i can bend pipe ya right .
> 
> Every bender is different by degrees so if you walk up to a bender and start making a pile of 90 's good luck or offsets you maybe be close but your not going to do what my crew does .


Man I'm so jealous of your crew. It's like you guys have the formula for Coca Cola or McDonalds Big Mac sauce or something. I really wish you would share it with us lowly peons.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

No formulas or tape measures used below, just a guy eyeballing.
It's nothing special, but it does look good.











No it's not my work.

Roger


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

MTW said:


> Piperunner,
> 
> I wasn't aware of your clairvoyant powers to see the day I learned to use a table bender in a few hours. :laughing: I'm sorry that I took the mystique out of bending pipe for you. But I really did learn to bend large pipe in a few hours and was making complex bends within a few days. You can ramble on with your gibberish about how awesome and amazing and challenging it is to bend pipe, but it's just electrical work that any journeyman with half a brain can do.



Well i always hear that so lets see your pipe work guys go copy something off the internet like BBQ does :laughing:.

You cant even bend 1/2" conduit how are you going to bend 4 inch .:laughing:

It really upsets you when i post photos doesnt it .


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

piperunner said:


> It really upsets you when i post photos doesnt it .


Anyone can sit back and pound their chest saying they could install pipe like that...

I don't care who can or who can't.. seeing is believing and all I am seeing is your work posted here..

Got to give credit where credit it due.. :thumbsup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

B4T said:


> Anyone can sit back and pound their chest saying they could install pipe like that...
> 
> I don't care who can or who can't.. seeing is believing and all I am seeing is your work posted here..
> 
> Got to give credit where credit it due.. :thumbsup:


Well its funny but if noticed BBQ MTW COMMANDO and a few others 
dont like my posting photos .

BBQ says he likes them but he really doesnt because it makes his starring luminous dominant place on the forum unevent full. I dont know how you find the time to work your always here ?

Roger doesnt like them because he thinks hes the only one who does
hospitals and no one else does stick with MH and your code book .Roger only comes over when i get into it with BBQ have you notice .LOL

MTW & CAMANDO i think these two never did a real commercial job and wish they did MTW is BBQ,s back up man . Run MC we dont do that on a real job plus they dont make 500 MCM A B C NN GG  with 
the ground size per the NEC hot shot . 

I can tell you never did a real large project admit it go ahead tell us your just a helper or never did real electric work .

I hear this all the time put up or shut up your all talk MTW BBQ and Roger Comando your think the guys on this forum dont see your just here to harass posters and pack together when i post .

Ill keep on post because i know you hate the photos wait to next week lots more conduit coming up .

Get a life you spend to much time hear do some real work .:thumbup:

Personally your wasting your time and i enjoy the debates keep it up troops !


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Gee whiz Miss Longstocking, what did I say? :thumbsup:

Roger


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

And despite all that, bending pipe is still a simple task for an average electrician. :thumbsup:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Unevent full


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well i always hear that so lets see your pipe work guys go copy something off the internet like BBQ does :laughing:.
> 
> You cant even bend 1/2" conduit how are you going to bend 4 inch .:laughing:
> 
> It really upsets you when i post photos doesnt it .


I don't take pictures of my pipe runs. I don't have time to take pictures. Keep patting yourself on the back, and believing you are the only one that can do this. Everybody else knows better. Oh, and a laughing face really proves your point.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

piperunner said:


> Well i always hear that so lets see your pipe work guys go copy something off the internet like BBQ does :laughing:.
> 
> You cant even bend 1/2" conduit how are you going to bend 4 inch .:laughing:
> 
> It really upsets you when i post photos doesnt it .



Not really, it's just electrical work that hundreds of thousands of electricians do every day. :thumbsup:

I can bend any size pipe into a pretzel, but by all means believe what you want. :laughing:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well thats kinda what were getting at its a electrical forum most electricians run conduit so lets see your work .



I want to see it dont talk about it show it if you dont post your all talk. 

There's just a few folks on this forum that do commercial work 
lots of talk about how its done but you dont have a clue .

Lots of advice on how but i dont see any work or any post that MTW 
has posted with what he does .

You dont take photos Mulder i would't take photos of your work either .

You just stick with your 1/2" conduit and box stores and service work 
remodels and resi work because thats all you will ever do .

What i laugh about is your posts and how you give advise on what you know or say you have done keep dreaming some day you may see real electrical work but i hope its not in Florida .


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

:lol::lol:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

MTW said:


> :lol::lol:




Well were waiting what do you really do but talk about what you think you know like a few others on the forum .:thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

piperunner said:


> Well were waiting what do you really do but talk about what you think you know like a few others on the forum .:thumbup:


I find it hilarious that you claim I don't know how to do electrical work and the only stuff you do is real electrical work. You can't even be taken seriously.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I can't believe you guys are still arguing about this when you all know I am the greatest electrician to ever set foot in North America.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Roger said:


> Gee whiz Miss Longstocking, what did I say? :thumbsup:
> 
> Roger


He thinks he's the most amazing electrician in the world.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well do you notice when i asked them to put there work up that they have no work to show .

But they can talk or make smart remarks .:laughing:

Roger just show us your code book .


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

piperunner said:


> Well do you notice when i asked them to put there work up that they have no work to show .
> 
> But they can talk or make smart remarks .:laughing:
> 
> Roger just show us your code book .


I've put pictures of my work up plenty of times. But you belittle anything that isn't pipework anyway.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Haven't made it to any boxes yet but working on some underground layout for a 80k sq ft nursing home.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Well its funny but if noticed BBQ MTW COMMANDO and a few others
> dont like my posting photos .
> 
> BBQ says he likes them but he really doesnt because it makes his starring luminous dominant place on the forum unevent full. I dont know how you find the time to work your always here ?
> ...


You know what Pink Nick, you are right. I obviously know nothing about any kind of electrical work. You are the only real electrician to ever walk the face of the Earth. It isn't like I have wired wood pellet plants, grocery stores, retail spaces, mansions, worked in mill buildings, houses built pre-1800, or anything like that. Heck, I'll scan the photo of my pipe bending that ended up in a major NH paper (Union Leader for those curious). Pipe bending is soooo hard, only you can do it Nicky!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

walkerj said:


> Haven't made it to any boxes yet but working on some underground layout for a 80k sq ft nursing home.



Remember that if it's not a parallel rack of 4" EMT, it's not real electrical work. 3" is borderline real electrical work, while anything under that is most certainly not real. 

I don't see anything on those drawings that even remotely resembles the kind of real electrical work that Nick/Phil/Piperunner does, so you're out of luck.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MTW said:


> Remember that if it's not a parallel rack of 4" EMT, it's not real electrical work. 3" is borderline real electrical work, while anything under that is most certainly not real.
> 
> I don't see anything on those drawings that even remotely resembles the kind of real electrical work that Nick/Phil/Piperunner does, so you're out of luck.


I know, right? What an amateur. :laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

MTW said:


> Remember that if it's not a parallel rack of 4" EMT, it's not real electrical work. 3" is borderline real electrical work, while anything under that is most certainly not real.
> 
> I don't see anything on those drawings that even remotely resembles the kind of real electrical work that Nick/Phil/Piperunner does, so you're out of luck.


I guess the 1750kw generator just isn't enough


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

walkerj said:


> I guess the 1750kw generator just isn't enough


Sorry bro, it's gotta be 2MW or better. You'll get there someday


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Sorry bro, it's gotta be 2MW or better. You'll get there someday


Damn 400 amps too short every time


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

How do you guys feel knowing that you do electrical work all day long yet none of it is real?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MTW said:


> How do you guys feel knowing that you do electrical work all day long yet none of it is real?


Well I dont feel like a plumber.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Roger just show us your code book .


Uh uh, ain't gona do it and you can't make me.

Roger


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well thats kinda what were getting at its a electrical forum most electricians run conduit so lets see your work .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are full of BS. If you think pipe work is all there is to electrical you will do well as a plumber.

I am always impressed by good pipe work but doing good pipe work is hardly anything towards knowing and understanding electricity. I have work around some men that do incredible large and small pipe work, yet knew little to nothing about electrical work.

There is NO REAL electrical work, our trade is becoming very specialized, I am sure there are many aspects of the trade where you would have to stand there and play switch with your thumb AZZ to MOUTH and back.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MTW said:


> And despite all that, *bending pipe* is still a simple task for an average electrician. :thumbsup:


They can train monkeys to do that. That was told to me in 1979 by the head of the Locals Apprenticeship program as he was encouraging apprentices and JWs to expand into specialties.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MTW said:


> He thinks he's the most amazing electrician in the world.


 
Typically those guys are the biggest asses, and when pressed do not know SH*T.

Just tired of this one loud mouth buffoon, his post are worst than Kletetis. Just a joke.


----------



## GoldStarElectrical (Oct 1, 2013)

Great workmanship. You should be proud!


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

GoldStarElectrical said:


> Great workmanship. You should be proud!


Well i thought this was a electrical forum that you post a photo and dont get in trouble but my hand was slapped today .

Ill tone it down a bit no more conduit running photos its just too upsetting for a few we apologize if we offended anyone .

Heres a few wire pulling photos were not bragging just posting 
just 52 runs of 600 mcm we pulled in two days each averaged 250 ft long with 5 men .LOL


Greenlee and the wire Snagger did it !

No tape no soap Simpull wire is the best .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe runner, how do you like the Ut-10 with mobile versa boom? 
I love ours although I wish high speed was a bit quicker.
Had our boom buck a bit when going around 90's but other than that we couldn't stop it. Plus I think the soft start feature is pretty sweet. 

As not to offend anyone sensitive people here either, I'll simply say once again you do the biggest and best look work here, and always with the pictures to prove it! To date no one here posts that many un- terminated pulls laying over breathtaking gear! Oops, did I just stir the stew stew again, lol!


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe Runner- How do you like those maxis pull fingers grips i see in one of the pics? 
We thought of buying a set but didn't know if they justify the 3k+ for a set of them?


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

You know who are real electricians? Fu#@ing hvacs they dont ever run anything smaller than 6 inch.


Seriously though thanks for the pics.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe Runner- FYI, add the 3/8 bolt that they don't supply you with for the elbow's and boom. Don't trust there d-tent spring loaded pins to hold the elbows on. We had it pop out on a down pull in a vault on the set up process. Luckily I was right there to catch the top boom when we were snapping sections together with the slip in nose fitting.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Pulling wire - now that is truly brainless bull work that the lowest men on the totem pole can do.

And those dread locks on that guy in the electrical room is highly unprofessional and actually dangerous.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

"Truly brainless"

Without the right equipment to pull with and know how on proper set up and safety will make you look "brainless"


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

123electric said:


> "Truly brainless"
> 
> Without the right equipment to pull with and know how on proper set up and safety will make you look "brainless"



Yeah it's so hard to set up a pull. :lol:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Heres a few wire pulling photos were not bragging just posting .


 
When do the electricians come in and hook them up?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, you are one hell of a plumber Pink! Nice work. Thanks for posting the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Well, you are one hell of a plumber Pink! Nice work. Thanks for posting the pics. :thumbsup:


That's what I was saying too! Really nice work and hard to beat! Yet no one here can seem to post any equal work pics. They all just piss, moan, cry and try to pic on him "now bring in electrician to tie it up" 
Nothing but little bit$&y little cu$ts here.
Leave the guy alone he and his shop do amazing work period.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

123electric said:


> That's what I was saying too! Really nice work and hard to beat! Yet no one here can seem to post any equal work pics. They all just piss, moan, cry and try to pic on him "now bring in electrician to tie it up"
> Nothing but little bit$&y little cu$ts here.
> Leave the guy alone he and his shop do amazing work period.


Good thing Nick has you to stick up for him. Who knows what he would do without ya.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well we might have to call another company out to hook up the feeders because we dont know what colors go were maybe a testing outfit like Brains could come out to terminate . LOL 

I dont like the Greenlee UT -10 high speed its too slow but has power to pull and is great for tuff set ups we make are own 3 inch rigid extensions for it i like it even if its slow easy to use.


As far as the dread locks on my guys MTW its safe we already had a OSHA inspection months ago i tell them your concerned if they come back . 

This is years ahead of Maxis and the Greenlee boys and a few other tool companys doesnt look like much but no bolt down never moved on bad long pulls we could hook up two twin tuggers in tandem and it would pull anything . 

You could flip it up or down for different set ups thats what we used 35 years ago.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well we might have to call another company out to hook up the feeders because we dont know what colors go were maybe a testing outfit like Brains could come out to terminate .


 
I know what you mean.

Don't be a hero, let the electricians do their job.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> Don't be a hero, let the electricians do their job.


Well were no hero's iam just glad there,s specialist out there who can hook up the white wires and the green wires there the most aggravating to figure out.

We also use a sub to come out just put the panel covers on iam just glad there are folks out there that have the qualifications to do that we dont want that liabilty .

The best part of the job is just that tiny learning curve standing around and watching other companys finish our work which we cant do its sad but someone has to do it .

Thank god there's electricians out there who just dont pull wire or run pipe .:thumbup:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Thank god there's electricians out there who just dont pull wire or run pipe .:thumbup:


 
If nothing else, you can take a joke.:thumbsup:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

piperunner said:


> *Well we might have to call another company out to hook up the feeders because we dont know what colors go were* maybe a testing outfit like Brains could come out to terminate . LOL


I could bring my kids down to teach you for a week or two but you'll have to put us up (at Disney) while we are there.

They can draw you little pictures!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

With that much wire to terminate, I hope you have a Ripley stripping tool. You're a fool if you don't.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

piperunner said:


> This is years ahead of Maxis and the Greenlee boys and a few other tool companys doesnt look like much but no bolt down never moved on bad long pulls we could hook up two twin tuggers in tandem and it would pull anything .
> 
> You could flip it up or down for different set ups thats what we used 35 years ago.


Oh I remember that now. That's the one you mistakenly thought was a force multiplier just because the rope changes directions a few times. :laughing:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Goldagain said:


> I could bring my kids down to teach you for a week or two but you'll have to put us up (at Disney) while we are there.
> 
> They can draw you little pictures!



Well they need low colors and high colors my company will take care all expenses .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well its funny but if noticed BBQ MTW COMMANDO and a few others
> dont like my posting photos .
> 
> 
> ...



How old are you 6?

Every one here bowed to you and marveled at your masterful work. BUT it is pipe work for christ sakes, damn near everyone her can do it or has done it. NOW I send a crew of my guys to install your next pipe job for 3 days , if you come next week and test the relays, conductors, transformers for the MV switchgear next Saturday and show up Sunday to test 60 draw out circuit breakers then Monday help my generator guy rebuild an engine. Get over yourself, quit crying and change your pull-ups.

This is a forum for adult electricians not whining helpers.


----------



## new shocker (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes Master...Whatever You want Master....so when is your class...I want to do this...Great Work:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

new shocker said:


> Yes Master...Whatever You want Master....so when is your class...I want to do this...Great Work:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


It is great work and he should be proud that he is driven to do good work but as I have noted there are many aspects to our trade and many members here do good work AS YOU SHOULD. At my point in this trade if I really wanted to know something more or be better at any one aspect, I would far prefer to be more code knowledgable like some of the masters that grace this site. 

I'll learn more in one post from the NEC experts than I will ever get from 1000 pictures of conduit.

And to be honest if all I did all day was run conduit in about 6 months I'd take a 45 and blow my brains out as I WOULD find it boring. Getting bored is one of the things that drove me to do what I do now.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Pictures of my work Interesting huh? NOT REALLY


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Here let me flip this to you, #8 or 6 solid at 240 amps, I believe, it has been a while and the old gray matter is slipping.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice work, please keep posting pics I enjoy seeing quality workmanship.... haters are always gonna hate.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well we might have to call another company out to hook up the feeders because we dont know what colors go were maybe a testing outfit like Brains could come out to terminate . LOL
> 
> I dont like the Greenlee UT -10 high speed its too slow but has power to pull and is great for tuff set ups we make are own 3 inch rigid extensions for it i like it even if its slow easy to use.
> 
> ...


Pipe Runner! 
Sweet old pics I remember you posting them once before. 
Also one of my huge complaints on the ut-10 is that it's a slug even in high speed. I thought of taking my 640 capstan of that puller and fitting on my ut-10 as it's wider diameter or having a custom larger capstan fabricated to fit. I'm sure it would change the ratio of the digital force meter that's mounted on the motor


----------



## ButcherSlayer (Oct 4, 2013)

Great work piperunner. You deserve the credit. Impressive work


----------



## ButcherSlayer (Oct 4, 2013)

Great work piperunner. You deserve credit. Impressive work


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ButcherSlayer said:


> Great work piperunner. You deserve credit. Impressive work


 
Echo......Echo......


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

123electric said:


> Pipe Runner! Sweet old pics I remember you posting them once before. Also one of my huge complaints on the ut-10 is that it's a slug even in high speed. I thought of taking my 640 capstan of that puller and fitting on my ut-10 as it's wider diameter or having a custom larger capstan fabricated to fit. I'm sure it would change the ratio of the digital force meter that's mounted on the motor


why on earth would you do this ? Buy a maxis with a faster pulling speed and call it a day . Changing the capstan won't change your pull speed . Changing the gear reduction in the motor will , but that's absolutely nuts , lol !


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

If you had to pull for three weeks straight at speeds ranging from 16 to 9 feet per minute (ut-10 specs) you would understand what Pipe Runner were referring to as far as slow slug pulling speeds were.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

123electric said:


> If you had to pull for three weeks straight at speeds ranging from 16 to 9 feet per minute (ut-10 specs) you would understand what Pipe Runner were referring to as far as slow slug pulling speeds were.


i understand perfectly , but there are faster machines out there that work in conjunction with cable feeders if it's a race to get wire in ? Slow and steady wins the race when it comes to pulling in large cable . The bigger the cable , the longer the run , the slower it's gonna be .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> i understand perfectly , but there are faster machines out there that work in conjunction with cable feeders if it's a race to get wire in ? Slow and steady wins the race when it comes to pulling in large cable . The bigger the cable , the longer the run , the slower it's gonna be .


Very true. The my only complaint is I wish there was maybe a third speed on it instead of two. 
I have smaller faster pullers but then we are limited by the pulling power of them.

My 640 tugger pulls at 35 feet per minute at no load and drops off significantly the minute my force gauge hits 1000 pounds 

Same goes for my ut-2 puller quick as hell 78 feet a minute at high step on capstan but put it under load and capstan will slip without five wraps and more than five rope back wraps on itself even when using the right angle shive


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Changing the capstan won't change your pull speed . Changing the gear reduction in the motor will , but that's absolutely nuts , lol !


A larger capstan would increase the pulling speed.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

BBQ said:


> A larger capstan would increase the pulling speed.


Yes that's why I mentioned in previous posts about looking into possibly fitting my 640 capstan on my ut-10 puller


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

BBQ said:


> A larger capstan would increase the pulling speed.


marginally at best , but not enough to make a very noticeable difference . Since when did wire pulling become a race anyway ? The faster it goes , the more problems you could end up having . If feeder pull estimates for a job are 40 hours and you do it in 120 , I'd say you need a better estimator . This stuff takes what it takes and if a long heavy pull were meant to fly in at lightning speed , they'd make tuggers that do that .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

It's not hard to calculate pounds using the "Greenlee magical formula", less the what other manufacturers put on the web, that is not entirely accurate for estimating purposes. In addition to that, you must know accurate specs for pulling equipment being used. Something tells me not everyone goes through all of those steps.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> marginally at best , but not enough to make a very noticeable difference .


:blink::001_huh:

Lets put some easy numbers to it, lets say your macine spins the captan at 10 RPM and the capstan has an circumference of 10". The rope speed would be 100" per minute. 

Now change the circumference to 20" and the rope speed would be 200" per minute. 



> Since when did wire pulling become a race anyway ? The faster it goes , the more problems you could end up having . If feeder pull estimates for a job are 40 hours and you do it in 120 , I'd say you need a better estimator . This stuff takes what it takes and if a long heavy pull were meant to fly in at lightning speed , they'd make tuggers that do that .


To some extent I agree but there are also times the pull is easy and faster speeds are helpful.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

They do make a puller that pulls at much faster speeds up to five thousand pounds but It wasn't available when we purchased our ut-10 early in 2012


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

BBQ said:


> :blink::001_huh:
> 
> Lets put some easy numbers to it, lets say your macine spins the captan at 10 RPM and the capstan has an circumference of 10". The rope speed would be 100" per minute.
> 
> ...


BBQ! I agree with you 100 percent on that


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I guess I have to look for the rpm on the motor name plate and see were I'm at there first. Then sit down to see were I would like to be. At the beginning of a heavy pull use the big capstan then towards the middle of the pull switch back to smaller factory capstan for safety and accuracy on force gauge


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

BBQ said:


> :blink::001_huh: Lets put some easy numbers to it, lets say your macine spins the captan at 10 RPM and the capstan has an circumference of 10". The rope speed would be 100" per minute. Now change the circumference to 20" and the rope speed would be 200" per minute. To some extent I agree but there are also times the pull is easy and faster speeds are helpful.


fine , do they even make capstans that large or are they meant to be swapped for changing pulling speeds ? I'm sure none of the tugger manufacturers will recommend this method for increasing pull speed . The last maxxis machine I used ( not sure of model number ) , but it was their Cadillac rig , had some serious speed to it . It was used along with their feeder machine and went great , but it's as fast as I want to see one of these go . Once you start swapping out capstans , mid pull to change your speed or pulling force , you'll have lost any benefit you may have gotten , instead of just letting it run steady .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> fine , do they even make capstans that large or are they meant to be swapped for changing pulling speeds ? I'm sure none of the tugger manufacturers will recommend this method for increasing pull speed . The last maxxis machine I used ( not sure of model number ) , but it was their Cadillac rig , had some serious speed to it . It was used along with their feeder machine and went great , but it's as fast as I want to see one of these go . Once you start swapping out capstans , mid pull to change your speed or pulling force , you'll have lost any benefit you may have gotten , instead of just letting it run steady .


Very true, you are correct and a safe adviser! Perhaps I will leave well enough alone and if faster pulling speeds are needed look for a maxis puller


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Whatever. I pulled 1000 feet of 600 with 4 guys and a lull last Wednesday. Deal with it


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

The only problem using a lul is that you have to force gauge to let you know if pulling force out of normal control at jammed 90 sweep or a portion of underground became damaged during the construction or backfill process. All your lul would do is keep on pulling until the jacket came off. Then how would you explain the thousands of dollars of wire you destroyed.
I'll go with the safe intelligent method and use a machine specifically designed for cable pulling with a force gauge.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

brian john said:


> Here let me flip this to you, #8 or 6 solid at 240 amps, I believe, it has been a while and the old gray matter is slipping.


I believe that is a bird.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

123electric said:


> The only problem using a lul is that you have to force gauge to let you know if pulling force out of normal control at jammed 90 sweep or a portion of underground became damaged during the construction or backfill process. All your lul would do is keep on pulling until the jacket came off. Then how would you explain the thousands of dollars of wire you destroyed. I'll go with the safe intelligent method and use a machine specifically designed for cable pulling with a force gauge.


Blah blah blah. You make wire pulling sound like a fricking art form. I've got more tuggers at my disposal than you could dream of and do maybe 5 undergrounds a year. Everything we pull is 35' in the air and done with a whole lot of beforehand rigging and set up. But I do find a lot of comedic value in your posts so keep them coming


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Blah blah blah. You make wire pulling sound like a fricking art form. I've got more tuggers at my disposal than you could dream of and do maybe 5 undergrounds a year. Everything we pull is 35' in the air and done with a whole lot of beforehand rigging and set up. But I do find a lot of comedic value in your posts so keep them coming


We just install tray and hand haul it in... Some people get pretty fussy over big pig cables.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Whatever. I pulled 1000 feet of 600 with 4 guys and a lull last Wednesday. Deal with it


I would push that in and be done by break time! Amateurs.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chewy said:


> I believe that is a bird.


Yeah I was flipping the bird


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well i know Brian likes pipe work because hes bored with that hum drum testing that lots of other testing companys do all over the USA.
We have a testing crew on site Brian there megging our wire per contract and testing our breakers transformers & gear.

To me testing a breaker or wire including a transformer ratio testing is boring its the same hum drum work whats so special about it how is that different then installing the physical part of the job .

Your problem is you say iam bragging but your the biggest on the forum your into testing and always tell us how smart your guys are keep thinking that were not impressed.

Now run to the mods tell them that i offended you i guess if you talk back to special members its a crime 

You guys give it out but no one can take it.
Bunch of old ladies .LOL 

Oh just joking Brian dont tell on me by the way iam 60 yrs now how old are you so go infared your wire were not impressed ?

The problem is there,s a few members who start smart attack comments like first directed at me then run to mommy after i give it back were not bragging were just showing our work these guys have a problem with that just admit it you dont like construction .


You cant take back talk you never worked on a construction job .






For the guys who like pipe work heres a few updated photos .


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Pipe.. I don't know why guys like to rag on you.. but I enjoy seeing your pics posted here..

Keep the pics coming.. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

B4T said:


> Pipe.. I don't know why guys like to rag on you.. but I enjoy seeing your pics posted here..
> 
> Keep the pics coming.. :thumbup::thumbup:


Well its fine with me but when i get a pm from a mod about me to tone it down a bit . LOL 

I work construction we cuss all day at each other we talk dirt and laugh at each other .

If this is a electricians forum it should be ok to give back what they give but its not that way .

First i would never contact a mod for anything its not me. 
But someone here has complained about me. 

It must be MTW or Brian maybe BBQ or Roger there the ones who always tell me were pipe monkeys and its just pipe work . Yes it is 385 feeder conduits just a few its simple work .

They dont have a clue to what we really do but thats bragging i guess .

Were not a cry baby we just dont want to listen to your smart a## comments on what you think construction is , like i said most of the ones who bitch never really have done a big commercial job .

They dont know what we do or how much it takes to install a major project there just thinking about box stores and testing a breaker .:thumbup:


Now wait for the come backs B4T it will be funny to read the post 
MTW will be the first then BBQ next then Roger & commander will back up the wolf pack . 

LOL lots of fun iam really not offended i dont care but iam not afraid to tell them there clueless and have no idea what a real job is because if they did one they would not be making comments like they do. 
Bottom line they have no respect for anyone but what they do or think there scope of electrical is no one else does electric work .

Then they try to turn it around to make us feel that we are the one whos wrong or bragging lots of fun .

When i turn it back on them they flip out funny i like the debates but i gotta tone it down my hands are slapped ill get banned and then they will be happy :laughing:.

The only way to get me to stop posting photos which they hate is to ban me there hopeful of that but if it happens i really dont care . What i really like to say to them i cant because i respect other members who are online .

Wait up guys the real pipe work has yet to be posted this will be the mother load of pipe work its coming soon you will hate this . LOLLLLLL


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

piperunner said:


> Well i know Brian likes pipe work because hes bored with that hum drum testing that lots of other testing companys do all over the USA.
> We have a testing crew on site Brian there megging our wire per contract and testing our breakers transformers & gear.
> 
> To me testing a breaker or wire including a transformer ratio testing is boring its the same hum drum work whats so special about it how is that different then installing the physical part of the job .
> ...



If you're 60yrs old, why do you act like a 14yr old girl?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe Runner,

Well I was commenting on how amazing your work was and my entire post disappeared? You were right, seems you have some mod/members here who don't care for you or who are very intimidated by your photos?

By far best looking photos ever posted on this site!!!!!!!


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe Runner,

Feel free to pm me at anytime! Would love to talk shop less all the inappropriate comments here.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe Runner,

Dam man! Every time I look back at the photos I'm blown away!!!!

Four rows deep with beautiful bends! Photos belong on a photo galley!!! Just breath taking!!! No one here can even come close to posting better looking work pics! Hands down your the king of best ever looking work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

piperunner said:


> Wait up guys the real pipe work has yet to be posted this will be the mother load of pipe work its coming soon you will hate this . LOLLLLLL


Actually, I'm 100% certain that everyone here including myself likes seeing your pictures. 

But when you come in here acting like what you do is special and nobody else but your crew does pipe work like that is when you lose all credibility and just start sounding foolish.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

MTW said:


> Actually, I'm 100% certain that everyone here including myself likes seeing your pictures.
> 
> But when you come in here acting like what you do is special and nobody else but your crew does pipe work like that is when you lose all credibility and just start sounding foolish.


If you do work like him and his crew, please post pics to prove it!
No one but him has so far. That is why the only pics of equal will follow except his!!!!!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

123electric said:


> If you do work like him and his crew, please post pics to prove it!
> No one but him has so far. That is why the only pics of equal will follow except his!!!!!!


You seem to have a real man crush on pipe. :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BBQ said:


> You seem to have a real man crush on pipe. :laughing:


Either way, he's doing an awesome job of trolling.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

As I said all you guys do is make inappropriate comments. Post work pics to prove his pipe work is not king here! 

As I said before, no one can and will.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The fail and troll is strong here.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

BBQ said:


> You seem to have a real man crush on pipe. :laughing:


BBQ,

Maybe a bit of a crush on the amazing work at his site, lol


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

123electric said:


> As I said all you guys do is make inappropriate comments. Post work pics to prove his pipe work is not king here!
> 
> As I said before, no one can and will.


Yeah, I guess you're right after all. In an industrialized country of 300 million and 2,5000 miles wide, he's the only one that runs pipe. :lol::lol:


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

123electric you are the best troll ive ever seen.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't hang out here enough to even know what a troll is supposed to be?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

123electric said:


> I don't hang out here enough to even know what a troll is supposed to be?


:laughing:


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

MTW said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right after all. In an industrialized country of 300 million and 2,5000 miles wide, he's the only one that runs pipe. :lol::lol:


Post pics of better work that Pipe Runner and his shop do.
You will not because you don't do work at his caliber. 
When someone can post pics to prove there shop can duplicate four rows deep bent like his then I will chime in. Till then I will not waste time actually replying to posts with bs cry baby talk and no pics to prove that they or there shop does equal work to Pipe Runner.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

123electric said:


> BBQ,
> 
> Maybe a bit of a crush on the amazing work at his site, lol


I am sure from your post you want his pipe. You sound like you have a bromance.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> I am sure from your post you want his pipe. You sound like you have a bromance.


 
:lol::lol::lol:

Roger


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You guys seem sooooo intimidated by Pipe's work.. is it so bad that there might be someone who is better that you at what he does.. :no::no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> You guys seem sooooo intimidated by Pipe's work.. is it so bad that there might be someone who is better that you at what he does.. :no::no:


Why not just suck his d!ck? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Why not just suck his d!ck? :laughing::laughing:


Oh look.. the KING has made a post taking a cheap shot at me.. :no:

Too bad the truth bothers you so much.. can you imagine another electrician doing a job better than BBQ.. 

Get off your high horse and spend some time with the common folks for a change..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Oh look.. the KING has made a post taking a cheap shot at me..


I was busting your balls yes. :laughing:



> Too bad the truth bothers you so much.. can you imagine another electrician doing a job better than BBQ..


Its pipe, I left construction because I did not want to do that work.

I know it impresses the guy who drives an empty van and can't do a good looking residential service but to me it is just pipe work.:whistling2:



> Get off your high horse and spend some time with the common folks for a change..


Really?

Posting pictures of my night work, laying on disgusting supermarket floors changing ballasts is not exactly elevating myself on any sort of pedestal. It is mindless work for monkeys, like most of electrical work. :laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> It is mindless work for monkeys, like most of electrical work. :laughing:


Ain't that the truth. I think one day a robot will be able to do most of the electrical work.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

So the thread about Chick-fil-a got closed and this one is still going.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

123electric said:


> Pipe Runner, Feel free to pm me at anytime! Would love to talk shop less all the inappropriate comments here.


Yo piperunner will you just acknowledge this kid so he can shut up and go to bed


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Yo piperunner will you just acknowledge this kid so he can shut up and go to bed


or find a spot for him on your crew , lol ? I'm sure he'd relocate to be closer to the work he so admires ! We all appreciate the quality of the work , but 123 takes it to a stalker type level , lol !


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> So the thread about Chick-fil-a got closed and this one is still going.


Can't you read.. the Chick thread got closed by request of the person who posted it..

There is no reason to close this thread unless it effects certain members.. or should I say manhood.. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I know it impresses the guy who drives an empty van and can't do a good looking residential service but to me it is just pipe work.:whistling2:


It Impresses the hell out of me because I have never or will I ever work with 4" pipe or the tools to properly bend it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Piperunner is 60? 
Geez arse!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> Piperunner is 60? Geez arse!


That's like 100 in electrician years


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> That's like 100 in electrician years


I heard he is a leather daddy...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

B4T said:


> You guys seem sooooo intimidated by Pipe's work.. is it so bad that there might be someone who is better that you at what he does.. :no::no:


That is not it at all, read his post than comment. He has a love fest with his self. Myself I hardly worry that someone is better than me at what I do, I know what I know and I know what I am doing. The constant love fest makes me wonder if either of these electricians work construction, because at least around here , at a minimum you'd be asked if you squat when you pee.

Besides which, in this area (not sure about the rest of the country) plumbers run pipe, electricians install conduit.

NUFF SAID.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chewy said:


> Piperunner is *6*?
> Geez arse!


FIFY







And I just turned 61


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

brian john said:


> in this area (not sure about the rest of the country) plumbers run pipe, electricians install conduit.
> 
> NUFF SAID.


In this area, plumbers unroll pex and electricians unspool cable. 

GIT'R DUN!


----------

